

Google App Engine - Migrating to the high replication datastore - kuanyong
http://blog.shnap.com/migrating-to-the-google-app-engine-high-repli

======
kuanyong
The backend for our photo sharing app Shnap (www.shnap.com) is 100% hosted on
App Engine and recently we went through the process of migrating our datastore
to their new high replication datastore. If you guys are on App Engine and are
thinking about migrating, I hope you will find this blog post useful.

